
Server Sky - Internet and computation in orbit - r11t
http://server-sky.com/
======
kbob
I don't get it. I really don't. The total power budget for one of these
satellites is 6 watts. And it's going to replace a ground-based server that
consumes 200-1000 watts.

How can a 6-watt server be an effective replacement for a 200-watt server? And
if it is, why not put the 6-watt server in the data center, where it doesn't
require a big rocket or suffer radio latency, and it's easy to
swap/repair/upgrade?

Now, if these were retargeted as routers, covering the whole world with
wireless Internet, it'd be interesting.

------
Ixiaus
Cool, I've been thinking about data centers in orbit and on the Moon lately...

Latency and encryption would be interesting issues to overcome.

